# Embarased to ask this question..



## tspyrison (Aug 3, 2011)

I just bought my son the Amtrak HHP-8 Amfleet Passenger Set from Lionel..
O scale

I am assuming, but just want to double check with people who will know..
That if I buy him a "Williams by Bachmann Trains - New York Central Train" O train, that that will run on the same track from the Lionel kit?


Thanks,

Tom


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Yes Williams and Lionel run on the same track and power. MTH will run on Lionel track but not with lionel power because everything MTH makes is proprietary.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, that's not true. Although MTH does indeed run a different command/control setup, they can all run on the same track. Also, if you have a single MTH ProtoSound 2/3 engine, you can buy the DCS Remote Commander for $30-35 and run that, also on the same track as your TMCC/Legacy stuff, and at the same time. The power is the same for either MTH or Lionel.


----------

